# Tank looked scared of Kimbo



## tucomnvms1 (Apr 22, 2007)

At the weigh-ins, tank looked intimidated by kimbo (IMO. He looked timid. 

your thoughts?


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Where can you watch the weigh ins?


----------



## Pop'n'Shroomz (Feb 2, 2008)

Here ya go! 

Weigh Ins Video


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

I watched them at the tank vs. kimbo site


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Tank didn't look intimidated to me.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> Tank didn't look intimidated to me.


Yea, I didn't think he looked scared either.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Tank just always has that, I don't give a **** look.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

he didnt look scared to me either..although he doesnt look to into this fight either...just another pay check!?!?!? lol


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Tank Abbott's fought guys like Mir, Rizzo, Oleg Taktarov, Vitor Belfort, & Maurice Smith; why the hell would he be scared of Kimbo Slice?


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

i dont have showtime because i am poor, is there anywhere to watch these fights on the net?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Tanks just been around forever and doesnt get all mad and fired up, Kimbo always looks mad at the weigh ins, most MMA fighters dont get mad and pretend like every fight is hate filled.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Firstly, Tank fears no man!

Secondly, he looks like he simply does not give two shits about Kimbo, I didn't think he looked one bit intimidated.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

I kinda wanna know why the OP thought he looked scared.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

If anything he looked slightly hung over


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

sillywillybubba said:


> i dont have showtime because i am poor, is there anywhere to watch these fights on the net?


mma-tv.net its one time fee of 5 dollars over paypal and after that you never have to pay again and you'll be able to watch any fight and every fight including all UFC's Elite XC's and any other organization can think of. i would see any fights if it werent for them because i too am a broke ass MOFO lol


----------



## Pop'n'Shroomz (Feb 2, 2008)

I usually play the patience game and wait for the fights to appear on youtube. I don't mind not seeing them live, just as long as I've seen them.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

The only thing Tank is afraid of is sobriety. The dude doesnt even care about winning fights, hes just in there to pick up a check. I dont see him really being able to be intimidated by anyone at this point.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Gutbuster said:


> I usually play the patience game and wait for the fights to appear on youtube. I don't mind not seeing them live, just as long as I've seen them.


The only thing i dont like is knowing the outcome before the fight..And since im pretty much addicted to this board and on here about 10 hours a day, it kinda sucks to wait more than a day.


----------



## Pop'n'Shroomz (Feb 2, 2008)

burton_o6 said:


> The only thing i dont like is knowing the outcome before the fight..And since im pretty much addicted to this board and on here about 10 hours a day, it kinda sucks to wait more than a day.


Oh yeah, that's why I'm off to bed now.  I'll see the fight in the morning.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Gutbuster said:


> I usually play the patience game and wait for the fights to appear on youtube. I don't mind not seeing them live, just as long as I've seen them.


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Damone said:


> Tank Abbott's fought guys like Mir, Rizzo, Oleg Taktarov, Vitor Belfort, & Maurice Smith; why the hell would he be scared of Kimbo Slice?


 He wasn't 60 when he fought Rizzo!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> He wasn't 60 when he fought Rizzo!


LOL no joke but he still doesn't look scared. He dose look like crap though, what I hate about this fight is if Kimbo wins some moron will try and use it to validate his legitimacy as a MMA fighter.


----------



## LockNhold (Feb 3, 2008)

To me, I thought Tank had the look of a weak, feeble fawn in his eyes


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

slapshot said:


> LOL no joke but he still doesn't look scared. He dose look like crap though, what I hate about this fight is if Kimbo wins some moron will try and use it to validate his legitimacy as a MMA fighter.


 Did you see how Kimbo KO'd him, the guy is legit!


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> Did you see how Kimbo KO'd him, the guy is legit!


You mean throwing a jab and a straight makes you legit? Kimbo has yet to fight anybody yet that will legitimize him, but he has taken steps to become legit, like training with Bas.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

I would have agreed if the OP was referring to the staredown just before the fight but not at the weigh in. There Tank avoided eye contact like his life relied on it. 

I do think Kimbo has potential. We'll never know until he hits the ground how he's grown in that area. Give him some ground specialist and ofcourse he'll get subbed. It's not exactly rocket science but after several fights and maybe a year or two training then I've got a good feeling about how he'll turn out.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

mlsman23 said:


> You mean throwing a jab and a straight makes you legit? Kimbo has yet to fight anybody yet that will legitimize him, but he has taken steps to become legit, like training with Bas.


 I was being sarcastic, because your post above said something like, "Watch when Kimbo wins, Kimbo fans will say how legit he is"

I'm sad because my joke failed


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> I was being sarcastic, because your post above said something like, "Watch when Kimbo wins, Kimbo fans will say how legit he is"
> 
> I'm sad because my joke failed


When did I say that?


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh, Slapshot said it


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> I was being sarcastic, because your post above said something like, "Watch when Kimbo wins, Kimbo fans will say how legit he is"
> 
> I'm sad because my joke failed


Be happy again, I got it & smiled. :thumb02:


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

sillywillybubba said:


> i dont have showtime because i am poor, is there anywhere to watch these fights on the net?


http://kimbo-fights.com/kimbo-vs-tank-abbott/


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

I predicted a Tank Abbott heart attack at 2:26 of the first round, but it didn't last that long so I guess that's for the best.


----------

